# insulin for endomorph



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

insulin for endomorph i not insulin sensitive would it be a bad route to go down cheers alex


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thats it? thats all the info your going to give? and you want a serious reply


----------



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

that the question i ask so why do you need know more cheers


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mate, if you start the thread with a silly opening post your going to get silly replies, whats ur height, weight, bodyfat, how long you been traing etc? how do you know your not insulin sensetive?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

alex7777 said:


> that the question i ask so why do you need know more cheers


being snotty is going to give u the answer you want isnt it


----------



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

its just a question u dont need know anything else i dont need a tranning plan or a diet plan all want is a answer to that question cheers mate i am a endomorph so that means i am less sensetive to insulin


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Bad.


----------



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

explain what the point in knowing dick size height ball bag measurement going help you explain that answer


----------



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

cheers magic touch


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

alex7777 said:


> cheers magic touch


 torch


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

:no:


----------



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

sorry bad at spelling and writing lol


----------



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

cheers boys could u explain y pls


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

insulin is not something you can half heartedly go into,it requires knowledge, research and sensibility. not impatience and slapdashery. if you mess it up you could develop a little side effect called a coma or death! Just be careful, get reading and have research reseach research. too much reading cant kill you!!!


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

oi ********...let me explain this to you....the reason we need to know the information we asked you for is..if your bodyfat % is 25% then it's a bad idea to do insulin, if youre bf% is 8% then yes it's not a bad idea...so see yeah it's all relevant...we wouldn't ask you if it weren't.

But since you've got this **** attitude...I would say yeah go for it...great idea! Shoot up them insulin by the litre..The more the better...it will make you hench!

Who cares if you pass out and go into a coma and die..

Good riddence..


----------



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

i ask one question is it good for endomorph right it dont mater if i am 1% bodyfat or 30% i am not senstive to insluin will it work for me you ****ing knob i do read up but this question i cant find so tho i would ask cheers fat man stan


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah mate I told you it would work...

Just make sure you don't take too little...the thing is...the more you take the better! at least 5 times a day.


----------



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

yer **** of u m u g g y c u n t


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

peanutbob69 said:


> oi ********...let me explain this to you....the reason we need to know the information we asked you for is..if your bodyfat % is 25% then it's a bad idea to do insulin, if youre bf% is 8% then yes it's not a bad idea...so see yeah it's all relevant...we wouldn't ask you if it weren't.
> 
> But since you've got this **** attitude...I would say yeah go for it...great idea! Shoot up them insulin by the litre..The more the better...it will make you hench!
> 
> ...


tad harsh


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

alex7777 said:


> explain what the point in knowing dick size height *ball bag measurement* going help you explain that answer


theres a thought.....wheres my cotton measuring tape lol.

Alex, these ppl are trying to help you mate, insulin IS NOT something to be used lightly, it can turn you diabetic, it can even kill you!

by giving us your past experiences with meds, your body weight, and above all a detailed diet ppl can start to help.

saying that and reading your posts i would say stay well away from insulin, as i can tell you arent showing it the respect you need to.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Okay I'll explain on my 'bad' reply. Insulin doesn't give a rats if your ecto, endo or made or pink fairy dust.....if you blood sugar levels are messed up your gonna get fat.

If you say you are not insulin sensitive then you should work on this, metformin is a drug which helps address this, try that first, its a lot safer than slin (although IMO slin is a danger, it can be taken safely but still has risks). Google metformin and have a read. You can buy it from most online places that do PCT meds.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

cheers magic torch i look it up and get reading

ps vibora **** off u pencil neck


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

alex7777 said:


> cheers magic torch i look it up and get reading
> 
> ps vibora **** off u pencil neck


Your a special kind of nice!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

oh you guys


----------



## alex7777 (Jan 6, 2011)

metformin should work well with humalog more insulin and more sesitive still need to read more tho loads to learn


----------

